# Ist Intelligenz vererbbar?



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Dieses Thema wurde hier ausgekoppelt.

Bitte beachten:
Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um ein politisches Thema, zu dem jeder eine "Meinung" hat. Allein die Frage, wie man Intelligenz überhaupt sinnvoll messen kann, dürfte weit über die Alltagserfahrungen der meisten hier hinausgehen (mich eingeschlossen). Der Thread soll somit eher dazu dienen, Wissen/Quellen über diese Frage zusammenzutragen.


----------



## Icejester (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Es ist keine krankheit noch eine behinderung und es wird schon in der emprionalen Entwickung determiniert welche sexuelle orientierung bzw. welcher aufbau das gehirn haben wird.
> 
> Somit ist es keine unterbewusste noch bewusste Entscheidung, denn dann wäre nach deine therorie die Anzahl hetero-, homo-, bi- und asexueller Menschen gleichverteielt. Das ist aber defakto nicht der fall.



Wenn das so ist, kannst Du auch Pädophilie nicht als "Krankheit" bezeichnen. Trotzdem wird versucht, Leute mit dieser Orientierung zu "heilen".
Man kann jetzt dazu stehen, wie man will. Die Betroffenen aber bei funktional gleichen Voraussetzungen ungleich zu behandeln, scheint mir ziemlich unfair.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1.: "Wahl" impliziert eine bewusste Entscheidung, nicht etwas, dass sich (unterbewusst) durch Einflüsse aus dem Umfeld herausbildet. Z.B. ist Intelligenz in hohem Maße von äußeren Einflüssen abhängig, aber man kann wohl kaum behaupten, dass sich Kinder dafür entscheiden, dumm zu sein.



Kommt immer darauf an, was man als "hohes Maß" bezeichnet. Ein Psychiater hat mir erzählt, daß etwa 80% der Intelligenz genetisch bedingt sind. 20%, die durch das Umfeld beeinflußt werden, sind natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber dann doch der kleinere Teil des gesamten IQ.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ein Psychiater hat mir erzählt.



hatte der zufällig die initialen T.S. ?


----------



## Icejester (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Nein. Der hat einen ziemlich ausgefallenen, vielsilbigen Namen.

Aber tatsächlich ist es so. Die meisten Mediziner lachen sich über die ach so tollen Erkenntnisse von Sozialpädagogen und ähnlichen Leuten, Intelligenz sei in erster Linie der Umwelt zuzuschreiben, einfach nur kaputt.

Lies das mal: http://www.ib.hu-berlin.de/~wumsta/infopub/lectures/Intelligenz09.pdf Ist tatsächlich ziemlich interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

80% ist ein neuer Höchswert für mich. Mir geläufige Angaben schwanken meist so zwischen 30 und 60% genetisch. (nicht das ich allgemein viel von Leuten halten würde, die der Meinung sind, Intelligenz in Zahlen fassen oder präzise Prozentangaben aus einer Handvoll von Zwillingsfällen schlussfolgern zu können)


----------



## Icejester (29. September 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 80% ist ein neuer Höchswert für mich. Mir geläufige Angaben schwanken meist so zwischen 30 und 60% genetisch. (nicht das ich allgemein viel von Leuten halten würde, die der Meinung sind, Intelligenz in Zahlen fassen oder präzise Prozentangaben aus einer Handvoll von Zwillingsfällen schlussfolgern zu können)



In der medizinischen Sichtweise ist seit Jahrzehnten unbestritten, daß der allergrößte Teil (70 - 90%) der Intelligenz eines Menschen vererbt wird. Der Rest wird durch Umwelteinflüsse bedingt und ist eigentlich lebenslang variabel beziehungsweise im klassischen Intelligenztest ein Meßfehler (Es soll ja kein Training, sondern die tatsächlich vorhandene, theoretische Denkleistung geprüft werden). Es gibt daran auch wissenschaftlich offenbar wenig zu deuten.
Bloß, weil irgendwann im 20. Jahrhundert mal ein paar Leute auf eine behavioristische Sichtweise verfallen sind und im Rahmen der doch politisch gewollten Chancengleichheit Studien angestrengt haben, die beweisen sollten, daß eben doch jeder mit der richtigen Förderung so ziemlich alles erreichen kann, ändert sich die Natur noch lange nicht. Du kannst ja auch aus Eseln keine Rennpferde züchten. Wir können auch Regen per Gesetz verbieten, wenn wir wollen, aber es wird trotzdem immer wieder regnen. Und die Erde ist tatsächlich eine Kugel, die sich um die Sonne dreht. Auch, wenn die katholische Kirche lange anderes behauptet hat. Geändert hat es nichts, und Behauptungen werden an der Natur der Dinge Gott sei Dank auch niemals etwas ändern können. Und so wird auch Intelligenz weiterhin ungeachtet der Behauptungen, die aus politischer Motivation irgendwann mal aufgestellt werden, vererbt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

"unumstritten" & "90%" ging dann doch soweit über das hinaus, was ich gehört habe, dass ich mal n paar Minuten in Recherchen investiert habe.


Quelle
_The heritability of the individual tests _Intelligenz-Testergebnisse_ ranges from 27 to 76%, with a mean of 56%. The contribution of unique environment to subtests ranges from 24 to 73% with a mean of 44%._

_For Full-scale IQ (general intelligence), the contributions (percent variance) were as follows at ages 5, 7, 10, and 12 years: genetics, 26, 39, 54, 64; shared environment, 50, 30, 25, 21 (for the latter three values, the 95% confidence interval includes zero); and unique environment, 24, 31, 21, 15. This decrease in the shared environmental contribution and increase in genetic influence with age from childhood to adolescence was congruent with previous studies._

_By age 12 years, with 175 adoptive families and 209 control families, the h2 for ability domains derived from a mixture of WISC and Educational Testing Service tests was as follows: verbal=0.26, spatial=0.35, perceptual speed=0.38, memory=0.53.28 Genetic correlations between the ability domains ranged from 0.27 to 0.58. A simple model, which assumed that the genetic correlations among the four areas were identical, fitted well. Thus about half of the phenotypic association between the cognitive domains was caused by genetic factors _


Quelle
_ review representative biometric studies of adult twins and adoptees that have been used to generate estimates of genetic and environmental influence on intelligence (IQ) and special mental abilities. The various studies converge on a heritability estimate between 0.60 and 0.80 for IQ. Estimates of common environmental influence from the same studies are near zero. Studies of twins reared together and studies of unrelated individuals reared together yield sizable estimates of common family environmental influence in childhood but also demonstrate that this influence dissipates with age and approaches zero in adulthood. Twin studies of the major special mental abilities (verbal, spatial, perceptual speed and accuracy, memory) yield heritability estimates of about 0.50 and modest estimates of common environmental influence._
(Jemand hier, der Volltextzugriff hat? Ich nämlich nicht)


Ziemlich viele Werte im 50-60er Bereich, ggf. bis 80%. Kein einziger mit 90%.
Mir kommen aber ehrlich gesagt die Methoden ein bißchen merkwürdig vor. Imho sollte es nur bei sehr früh getrennten, (bevorzug eineiigen) Zwillingen, die dann zusammen mit leiblichen Kindern aufgewachsen sind (bevorzugt in stark unterschiedlichen Verhältnissen), möglich sein, Gene und Erziehung/Umfeldeinflüsse zu trennen. (Intelligenz Unterschied zwischen den zusammen aufgewachsenen Kindern von verschiedenen Eltern im Vergleich zu Kindern mit gleichen Eltern, die getrennt aufgewachsen sind)
Die Studien scheinen aber mehrheitlich auf zusammen aufgewachsenen Zwillingen und gelegentlich auf adoptierten nicht-Zwillingen zu basieren. Letzteres würde nur massive Streuung einbringen (Signifikanzangaben scheinen in der Psychologie vollkommen unüblich zu sein   ), aber wie man ersteres rausrechnet... - Psychologen anwesend?


Anyway:
Aus welchen Quellen bezieht man den Eindruck, dass unumstritten 70-90% vererbt werden?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

Man müsste sich erstmal drauf einigen, was Intelligenz überhaupt ist und wie man sie messen kann, bevor man bewerten kann, wieviel % davon vererbt werden _könnten_. 


Ach ja, ganz wichtig: es geht ja an sich darum, wieviel Prozent des UNTERSCHIEDS zwischen "dumm" und "schlau" vererbt wird. Selbst ein dummer Mensch hat ja eine biologische Intelligenz, da ist also schonmal die Grundfrage, was die Forscher, die von zb 80% sprechen überhaupt meinen. Wenn von den 80% eigentlich 79% Dinge sind wie DASS man überhaupt denken kann, Sprache versteht, "schlau" ein Glas hochhebt, unter dem eine Nuss ist, um die Nuss essen zu können usw usw, aber nur 1% davon wiederum das ist, was WIR als den Unterschied zwischen dumm und schlau meinen, dann ist das was ganz anderes, als wenn damit gemeint ist, dass das Kind eines schlauen Menschen zu 80% mind. genauso schlau sein wird und das eines dummen Menschen zu 80% dumm sein wird. 


Dann müßte man auch noch erst Verfahren haben, die verlässlich Umwelteinflüsse rausfiltern - sowohl positive (vermeintlich höhere Intelligenz durch viel Umgang mit einem guten Umfeld) als auch negative (ein an sich sehr intelligenter Junge, der das Pech hatte, in einer von Anarchie und Angst geprägten Umfeld ohne Bildung aufzuwachsen). Viele als hochintelligent angesehene Menschen wären vlt. einfach druchschnittlich intelligente zB Handwerker oder so geblieben, wenn sie nicht zufällig in der Jugend an ein bestimmtes Buch gekommen wären und beschlossen hätte, sich überhaupt erst mit bestimtmen tiefgründigen Gedanken auseinanderzusetzen,


Und wenn man DAS hat, müßte man noch über Generationen jeweils mehrere Fallstudien mit Kontrollgruppen machen.

Das alles ist ganz sicher noch nicht gemacht worden, die ganzen Prozentzahlen basieren mit Sicherheit zB aus konstruierten Zusammenhängen zwischen Eltern und Kindern anhand von irgendwelchen Tests oder auch zB Bildungsergebnissen, die der jeweilige Forscher SELBER als Indiz zur Messung benutzt hat. 


An sich müsste man aber, so wie Ruyven es sagt, mehrere hundert Zwillingspaare bewusst nach der Geburt trennen und versch. Umfelden aufwachsenen lassen, in denen sie auch über die gesamte Studiendauer bleiben müssen, um das Ergebnis nicht zu stören. Wenn es dann nach zB 40 Jahren GROSSE Unterschiede bei der Intelligenz gibt, dann deutet es sehr darauf hin, dass das Umfeld eine starke Rolle spielt. Ist der Unterschied aber gering, dann deutet es eher auf Vererbung hin - WENN man eine korrekte Methode zur Messung der Intelligenz hat. Aber allein daran scheitert es ja schon... 

zB wer bestimmt denn überhaupt, was "intelligent" ist ? Allein das ist ja, wie gesagt, nicht eindeutig festzumachen. Der eine würde Dinge mitreinnehmen, die der andere niemals als intelligent bezeichnen würde.


Statistiken hinbiegen ist nämlich leicht gemacht, und ich würd mich nicht wundern, wenn grad Ärzte, bei denen der Beruf oft über Generationen "vererbt" wird, natürlich gern lieber Statistiken und Erkenntniss so deuten und glauben wollen, dass Intelligenz stark vererbt wird - denn sie selber sind ja quasi der beste Beweis...  ich darf das sagen, ich stamme aus ner Arzt-Familie.

Ärzte haben sich oft genug schonmal auf falsche "Beweise" verlassen, Ärzte lernen in ihrem Beruf nämlich oft nicht, wie man Statisktiken und Studien auch mal kritisch betrachtet und entlarven kann.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

Ich gebe mal zu, dass ich auf dem Gebiet vollkommen unbeschlagen bin, daher möchte ich eine einfache Logikfrage loswerden, muss dazu jedoch etwas ausholen.

Wirklich unbestritten ist doch, dass man Intelligenz bislang weder realistisch bemessen noch genau einheitlich definieren kann. Wenigstens darüber scheint sich jedenfalls alle Welt einig zu sein.

Wenn dem aber so ist, wieso lassen sich Wissenschaftler, Forenuser, Politiker und Stammtischparlamentarier überhaupt zu solchen Aussagen der Vererbbarkeit hinreißen und machen etwas, was nicht bestimmbar ist dann auch noch in "absoluten" Zahlen und Prozenten fest?!

Das ist mMn hirnrissig und sinnfremd. Ich beobachte das jedesmal wieder: Erst wird gesagt, dass man nicht weiß, wie etwas funktioniert um gleich im Anschluss mit "sicheren" Statistiken aufzuwarten, was für Schlussfolgerungen man daraus gezogen hat ....


Das setzt sich ja in hiesigem Thread hervorragend fort.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach ja, ganz wichtig: es geht ja an sich darum, wieviel Prozent des UNTERSCHIEDS zwischen "dumm" und "schlau" vererbt wird. Selbst ein dummer Mensch hat ja eine biologische Intelligenz, da ist also schonmal die Grundfrage, was die Forscher, die von zb 80% sprechen überhaupt meinen. Wenn von den 80% eigentlich 79% Dinge sind wie DASS man überhaupt denken kann, Sprache versteht, "schlau" ein Glas hochhebt, unter dem eine Nuss ist, um die Nuss essen zu können usw usw, aber nur 1% davon wiederum das ist, was WIR als den Unterschied zwischen dumm und schlau meinen, dann ist das was ganz anderes, als wenn damit gemeint ist, dass das Kind eines schlauen Menschen zu 80% mind. genauso schlau sein wird und das eines dummen Menschen zu 80% dumm sein wird.



 Stimmt. Dann artet das wohl doch in Arbeit aus, weil man sich jeden einzelnen Test angucken müsste - denn das eine gewisse geistige Leistungsfähigkeit (z.B. überhaupt die Fähigkeit, zu sprechen) genetisch für Homo sapiens festgelegt ist, steht wohl nicht zur Debatte.
(Hatte ich nicht kürzlich Beispiele dafür gebracht, wie leicht die richtigen Ergebnisse von Studien vollkommen falsch ausgelegt werden können?  )



> Dann müßte man auch noch erst Verfahren haben, die verlässlich Umwelteinflüsse rausfiltern - sowohl positive (vermeintlich höhere Intelligenz durch viel Umgang mit einem guten Umfeld) als auch negative (ein an sich sehr intelligenter Junge, der das Pech hatte, in einer von Anarchie und Angst geprägten Umfeld ohne Bildung aufzuwachsen). Viele als hochintelligent angesehene Menschen wären vlt. einfach druchschnittlich intelligente zB Handwerker oder so geblieben, wenn sie nicht zufällig in der Jugend an ein bestimmtes Buch gekommen wären und beschlossen hätte, sich überhaupt erst mit bestimtmen tiefgründigen Gedanken auseinanderzusetzen,



Nunja: Genau um diese Frage geht es ja, das sollte man also nicht rausrechnen, sondern man sollte seine Versuchspersonen gezielt so auswählen, dass man es quantifizieren kann.


> Ärzte haben sich oft genug schonmal auf falsche "Beweise" verlassen, Ärzte lernen in ihrem Beruf nämlich oft nicht, wie man Statisktiken und Studien auch mal kritisch betrachtet und entlarven kann.



Und dazu haben sie Zugriff auf riesige Datenbanken, mit denen man selbst bei richtiger Anwendung von Statistik eine ganze Menge "eindeutige" Feststellungen machen könnte, deren Auswirkungen oder Hintergrunde aber nicht annähernd selbstverständlich wären...




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wirklich unbestritten ist doch, dass man Intelligenz bislang weder realistisch bemessen noch genau einheitlich definieren kann. Wenigstens darüber scheint sich jedenfalls alle Welt einig zu sein.
> 
> Wenn dem aber so ist, wieso lassen sich Wissenschaftler, Forenuser, Politiker und Stammtischparlamentarier überhaupt zu solchen Aussagen der Vererbbarkeit hinreißen und machen etwas, was nicht bestimmbar ist dann auch noch in "absoluten" Zahlen und Prozenten fest?!
> 
> ...



Nunja:
Es gibt Methoden, um einen bestimmten Typ von Intelligenz zu erfassen. Z.B. IQ-Tests geben vielleicht nicht wieder, wie intelligent sich jemand im Alltag verhält, aber sie geben einen numerischen Wert an, der mit der Intelligenz zusammenhängt, auch Auswirkungen auf den Alltag hat (IQ korreliert z.B. mit beruflichem Erfolg) und der oft sogar über Tests hinweg vergleichbar ist (weil die Testkriterien abgeglichen werden), in jedem Fall aber die Relationen in der Bevölkerung wiedergibt (weil die Skala von selbiger abhängt).
Wenn man nun z.B. über Zwillingsstudien (-experimente, wie von Herb beschrieben, überlasse ich den braunen Zeitgenossen  ) feststellt, dass sich das Abschneiden in IQ Tests zu 80% über die Verwandschaftsverhältnisse und zu 20% über das individuelle Umfeld erklären lässt, dann lässt das durchaus eine Aussage über die prinzipielle Vererbbarkeit zu.
Für eine abschließende Bewertung müsste natürlich jeder, der sich traut, eine anzugeben (die Forscher scheinen sich nur auf die jeweiligen Tests zu beziehen) auch angeben, was er denn alles unter Intelligenz versteht (und was im Umkehrschluss nicht) und wie er es, unter angemessener Gewichtung, gemessen hat.
(Das Niveau von Stammtischen und Politikern würde dass dann wohl übersteigen  )


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja:
> Es gibt Methoden, um einen bestimmten Typ von Intelligenz zu erfassen. Z.B. IQ-Tests geben vielleicht nicht wieder, wie intelligent sich jemand im Alltag verhält, aber sie geben einen numerischen Wert an, der mit der Intelligenz zusammenhängt, auch Auswirkungen auf den Alltag hat (IQ korreliert z.B. mit beruflichem Erfolg) und der oft sogar über Tests hinweg vergleichbar ist (weil die Testkriterien abgeglichen werden), in jedem Fall aber die Relationen in der Bevölkerung wiedergibt (weil die Skala von selbiger abhängt).


 
Naja, aber das wird ja eben alles nicht gemacht. Es wird pauschal von Intelligenz gesprochen.

In dem Zusammenhang auch: Ist Faulheit vererbbar?
Ist es intelligent, Arbeit abzulehnen, die für einen geringen Mehrwert eine vergleichsweise rigorose Änderung der Lebensumstände und Verringerung der Lebensqualität bewirkt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

Die von mir zitierten wissenschaftlichen Aussagen beziehen sich alle auf irgendwelche Tests als Definition von Intelligenz (das Wort verwenden sie kaum bis gar nicht) in ihrem jeweiligen Rahmen.
Wie gesagt:
Stammtische machen das anders.
Aber die sprechen ja z.T. auch von "die Ausländer", wenn sie eine kleine Gruppe krimineller Deutscher meinen, deren Eltern bereits deutsche Staatsbürger waren.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe neulich im Radio ein Interview mit einem Wissenschaftler (fragt mich bitte nicht nach der genauen Fachrichtung) über das Thema gehört und der meinte Sinngemäß, dass es natürlich ein genetischen Einfluss auf unsere Inteligenz gibt, die Ausprägung, wie inteligent jemand wird, aber von vielen weiteren Faktoren abhängt.

Inteligenz ist nämlich nicht einfach da sondern muss sich erarbeitet werden. Zum Beispiel ist anzunehmen, dass dumme Eltern ihre Kinder nicht so gut fördern können wie hochinteligente Eltern und daher die "nächste Leistungsstufe", die biologisch vielleicht möglich wäre, gar nicht gezündet wird, weil die nötigen Anreize nicht gegeben werden. Darum kann es sein, dass zwei Kinder, die sozusagen die gleiche "Inteligenzgene" haben, dennoch verschieden intelligent werden, nur weil ihre Umgenung ihnen gut oder eben übel mitgespielt hat. Dadurch lässt sich da statistisch auch viel fälschen bzw. politisch ausnutzen. Immer dann, wenn es viele Faktoren gibt, kann man Statistiken gut mit einer "motivation" interpretieren.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anyway:
> Aus welchen Quellen bezieht man den Eindruck, dass unumstritten 70-90% vererbt werden?



Leider bin ich wirklich nicht dazu gekommen, früher hier zu antworten, obwohl ich es gerne getan hätte. Aber das sei nun nachgeholt.

Also, ich habe extra nochmal bei einem Mediziner nachgefragt. Intelligenz ist insofern tatsächlich genetisch bedingt, als sie lediglich sozusagen die "biologische Rohleistung" des einzelnen Gehirns ist. Definiert wird diese durch die Furchung des menschlichen Hirns, also Täler und Berge. Die sind für die Denkleistung bestimmend; wenn Du so willst, also die Oberfläche der ausgebreiteten Hirnhaut, die mit jeder Falte und größerer Tiefe der einzelnen Falten naturgemäß zunimmt. Ist diese Fläche groß, ist das Hirn leistungsfähiger als ein Gehirn, wo diese Oberfläche eben kleiner wäre. Zusatzlich ist noch die Dicke der Hirnrinde wichtig.

All diese Faktoren sind im Ursprung aber tatsächlich ausschließlich genetisch bedingt und können durch Training nicht im geringsten beeinflußt werden. Das geht genauso wenig, wie Du zum Beispiel durch Training Deine Gesichtszüge verändern kannst. Egal, wie lange Du versuchst, wie Brad Pitt auszusehen, es wird nicht die geringste Veränderung an Deinem Gesicht hervorrufen.

Es ist allerdings richtig, daß durch entsprechende geistige Anstrengung die Bildung von weiteren Verschaltungen zwischen den Synapsen gefördert werden kann. Insofern könnte man sich also schon "Intelligenz" antrainieren. Das funktioniert allerdings nur in recht geringem Umfang und kann die maximale theoretische Leistungsfähigkeit des Hirns auch nicht erhöhen. Es wird dann eben nur optimal genutzt. Allerdings geschieht dies immernoch im Rahmen der biologisch vorgegeben Möglichkeiten, deren Grenzen zumindest nach oben nicht verschoben werden können. (Nach unten geht das natürlich sehr wohl, z.B. durch übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum, Verdünnerdämpfe und andere Gifte.)

Da wir ja in einem Hardware-Forum sind, will ich mal folgenden Vergleich anstellen: Die eigentliche "Intelligenz" ist bspw. die Leistung einer bestimmten GPU im Standardtakt. Man kann die Leistung zwar durch Overclocking (Training) steigern, aber dadurch ändert sich eben noch nichts an den physikalischen Voraussetzungen des Chiplayouts, das von Ingenieuren erdacht wurde und sich nach der Herstellung nicht mehr verändern läßt. Und dessen Leistungsfähigkeit will man in einem standardisierten Test ja erfassen. Denn das ist per definitionem "Intelligenz". Alle anderen Faktoren, die bei Tests auch sichtbar werden, sind eben Bildung oder Nicht-Bildung der verschiedensten Art.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2010)

Nach deiner Erklärung scheint es logisch das "Hirnleistung" genetisch bedingt ist.
Aber ist das gleichzusetzen mit Intelligenz?

Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ein Mensch mit einem hervorragenden Gehirn in ein Umfeld geboren wird in dem er keine Förderung erhält?
Kann er später, wenn er also seine Geschicke selber in die Hand nehmen kann, diese Zeit der nicht-Förderung wieder aufholen?
Oder das andere Beispiel.
Ein vollkommen durchschnittliches Gehirn in einem vollkommen durchschnittlichen Menschen der aber jede nur erdenklich Förderung erhält.
Wie würde ein Vergleich nach 25 Jahren aussehen?
Wer ist nachher "intilligenter"?
Was ist eigentlich "Intelligenz"?
Wofür reicht den ein durchschnittliches Gehirn wenn der Träger desselben entsprechend gefördert wird?
Hauptschulabschluss?
Abitur?
Studium?
Nobelpreis?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

Das sind die Fragen 

Bei der genetischen Bestimmung der Großhirnrindenoberfläche bzw. der Zahl von Nervenzahlen würde ich Icejesters Mediziner weitesgehend zustimmen (zumindest von Ernährung&Co würde ich aber genauso einen Einfluss in Wachstumsphasen erwarten, wie bei jedem anderen Organ auch). Aber Intelligenz hängt entscheidend davon ab, wie diese verschaltet werden und was damit dann möglich ist, hängt wiederum von der zweckmäßigen Ausrichtung des Netzwerkes ab. Z.B. benutzen geübte Musiker nur einen Bruchteil der Hirnfläche zum spielen ihres Instrumentes, wie ein Anfänger - und dass, obwohl sie deutlich komplexer und besser spielen.
Wenn man ein Vergleich mit Hardware ziehen möchte, könnte von man in dem Fall von einer Implementierung in Hardware sprechen, die nachträglich durch Training möglich war. Die Gene würden imho nur die Anzahl der Rechenkerne (=Hirnzellen) sprechen (auch wenn das sehr, sehr RISC wäre  "Shadereinheit" wäre vielleicht auch ein Vergleich). Aber man kann deren Architektur und Infrastruktur (=Anzahl von Synapsen) verändern und die Software, die darauf läuft, spielt eine wichtige Rolle. (Der Takt dagegen dürfte durch die biologischen Möglichkeiten vorgegeben sein)
Die Frage ist eben nur, wie groß der Einfluss dieser Variationsmöglichkeit auf die "Anwendungsleistung" ist. Oder auch wie sich die genannten schädlichen Einflüsse auswirken - gerade unsere moderne Industriegesellschaft ist voll von Substanzen, die Nervenzellen abtöten oder die Gehirnentwicklung behindern (es gibt afaik eine Korrelation von Bleibelastung und Hirngröße). Diesen ist jeder in einem gewissen Maße ausgesetzt - aber nicht jeder in gleichem, es hängt von den Lebensumständen und dem individuellen Lebenswandel ab.

Deswegen bin ich ja auch so misstrauisch gegenüber obigen Untersuchungen, die Kinder aus ähnlichen Lebensverhältnissen oder gar der gleichen Familie miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Icejester (8. Oktober 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nach deiner Erklärung scheint es logisch das "Hirnleistung" genetisch bedingt ist.
> Aber ist das gleichzusetzen mit Intelligenz?



Ja, weil das die Definition von Intelligenz ist.


> Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ein Mensch mit einem hervorragenden Gehirn in ein Umfeld geboren wird in dem er keine Förderung erhält?
> Kann er später, wenn er also seine Geschicke selber in die Hand nehmen kann, diese Zeit der nicht-Förderung wieder aufholen?



Ja, das kann er. Die Welt stellt viele Beispiele bereit, bei denen Menschen als Kinder in wirklich kleinen Verhältnissen groß geworden sind und es nachher dennoch weit gebracht haben. Nimm zum Beispiel den kürzlich verstorbenen Tony Curtis oder diesen (ehemaligen?) Post-Vorstand, der als Briefträger angefangen hat. Der Verfassungsrichter Udo Di Fabio wäre ein weiteres Beispiel. Und es gibt natürlich noch viele mehr.



> Oder das andere Beispiel.
> Ein vollkommen durchschnittliches Gehirn in einem vollkommen durchschnittlichen Menschen der aber jede nur erdenklich Förderung erhält.
> Wie würde ein Vergleich nach 25 Jahren aussehen?
> Wer ist nachher "intilligenter"?



Es wäre wahrscheinlich sehr ähnlich, da die Unterschiede, die sich durch frühe Förderung ergeben, mit zunehmendem Alter nivelliert werden. Ab 30 oder 40 Jahren spielt das meines Wissens so gut wie überhaupt keine Rolle mehr in Testergebnissen.


> Was ist eigentlich "Intelligenz"?
> Wofür reicht den ein durchschnittliches Gehirn wenn der Träger desselben entsprechend gefördert wird?
> Hauptschulabschluss?
> Abitur?
> ...



Eine außerordentlich gute Frage, die sich aus vielen Gründen wohl kaum richtig beantworten läßt. Meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen und Eindrücken nach würde ich annehmen, daß es zum Studium reichen sollte. Denn mangelnde geistige Brillianz läßt sich ja auch hervorragend durch großen Fleiß kompensieren und die Anzahl echter Hohlbrenner auf der Uni ist erschreckend.
Und zumindest für den Friedensnobelpreis sollte es wohl auch langen.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2010)

Ein Autist ist zu überaus außergewöhnlichen Leistungen fähig, trotzdem würde ich ihn nicht im klassischen Sinne als Intelligent bezeichnen.
Bezug nehmend darauf würde ich die mögliche Hirnleistung auch nicht mit Intelligenz gleichsetzen.


----------



## Icejester (8. Oktober 2010)

Man sollte sich vielleicht erst einmal auf gesunde Menschen beziehen und die Sache nicht unnötig verkomplizieren.

Daß Autisten oft gewisse Inselbegabungen haben, auf deren Gebiet sie weit überdurchschnittliche Leistungen erzielen, ist nichts neues. Dennoch ist es leider ziemlich unmöglich herauszufinden, zu welchen Gesamtleistungen sie fähig wären, litten sie nicht an ihrer Krankheit. Kann natürlich sein, daß das alles verkappte Genies sind, die, könnten sie ihre Eindrucke sinnvoll filtern, um alle anderen auf geistigem Gebiet Kreise fahren würden. Aber es kann auch andersrum sein. Wenn Du es schaffst, mit einer nennenswerten Anzahl von Autisten entsprechende Tests durchzuführen, käme man einer Antwort sicherlich näher. Aber genau da liegt eben leider das Problem.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich denke schon wobei es natürlich auch mit der Förderung zu tun hat, bsp:
Mein Vater hat 1 Klasse übersprungen sein Abi mit 1.0 (Leistungsfächer eingeschlossen) abgeschlossen seine Studium sowohl als auch die Doktorarbeit mit 1.0 beendet.
Meine Schwester hat ihr Abi mit 1.4 beendet und 1 Klasse übersprungen (heute ist sie Prf.)
Mein Bruder ist einer der erfolgreichsten Linuxprogrammierer.
Mein anderer Bruder studiert gerade und hat in jeder Klausur min. 1.5.
Mein Onkel ist Professor und hatte im Abi 1.2
Mein anderer Onkel ist Architekt und hatte im Abi 1.5
Ich habe in jedem Naturwissenschaftlichem Fach eine 1 (Chemie,NWT,Mathe,Physik...) und in Englisch eine 2 in Deutsch ebenso.
Wie ihr seht ist eigentlich jeder aus meiner Familie ziemlich helle und daher denke ich auch das Intelliegenz vererbbar 
PS Sry ist etwas unverständlich geschrieben ^^ 
Mein Cousin hat sein Abi mit 1.0 abgeschlossen und ist heute Anwalt.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2010)

Beeindruckend, aber ist das Intelligenz oder herausragender Fleiß?
Denn ohne den wäre die Liste mit Sicherheit nicht so lang.
Oder mal anders gefragt - gibt es auch Gegenbeispiele in eurer Familie?


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin zugegebner Maßen nicht so fleißig 
Gegenbsp? Nicht wirklich nur mein 1 Bruder der gerade Studiert ist sehr faul und hatte ein 2.4er Abi, aber das liegt nicht an fehlender Intelliegenz sondern eher wie schon gesagt an der Faulheit 
Mein Cousin ist sehr fleißig aber trotzdem intelliegent, aber keiner aus unserer Familie hat kein Abi oder so.
mfg Wa1lock
PS Irgenwie klingt das so derbe nach Selbstlob


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, weil das die Definition von Intelligenz ist.



Du kennst eine einheitliche, universelle Definition von Intelligenz?
Dann hast du dem Rest der Menschheit was vorraus. (und damit meine ich nicht Erfindungen wie "EQ", sondern die ganz grundlegende Frage, was Denken sein soll und wie es sich äußert)



> Ja, das kann er. Die Welt stellt viele Beispiele bereit, bei denen Menschen als Kinder in wirklich kleinen Verhältnissen groß geworden sind und es nachher dennoch weit gebracht haben. Nimm zum Beispiel den kürzlich verstorbenen Tony Curtis oder diesen (ehemaligen?) Post-Vorstand, der als Briefträger angefangen hat. Der Verfassungsrichter Udo Di Fabio wäre ein weiteres Beispiel. Und es gibt natürlich noch viele mehr.



Das hat aber nicht zwingend was mit Intelligenz zu tun. Die Welt bietet eine Vielzahl von erfolgreichen Leuten, die sich definitiv sehr blöd verhalten, aber einfach Glück hatten, fleißig waren oder andere Leute erfolgreich ausgenutzt haben.



> Es wäre wahrscheinlich sehr ähnlich, da die Unterschiede, die sich durch frühe Förderung ergeben, mit zunehmendem Alter nivelliert werden. Ab 30 oder 40 Jahren spielt das meines Wissens so gut wie überhaupt keine Rolle mehr in Testergebnissen.



S.O.:
Viele der Testpersonen scheinen sehr, sehr ähnliche Frühförderung aufzuweisen, deren kleine Unterschiede dann ggf. sehr schnell ausgeglichen werden - was aber genauso gut durch die ähnlichen Anforderungen im späteren Leben erklärt werden kann, wie duch ähnliche Veranlagungen in den Genen.



> Eine außerordentlich gute Frage, die sich aus vielen Gründen wohl kaum richtig beantworten läßt. Meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen und Eindrücken nach würde ich annehmen, daß es zum Studium reichen sollte. Denn mangelnde geistige Brillianz läßt sich ja auch hervorragend durch großen Fleiß kompensieren und die Anzahl echter Hohlbrenner auf der Uni ist erschreckend.
> Und zumindest für den Friedensnobelpreis sollte es wohl auch langen.








Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also ich bin zugegebner Maßen nicht so fleißig
> Gegenbsp? Nicht wirklich nur mein 1 Bruder der gerade Studiert ist sehr faul und hatte ein 2.4er Abi, aber das liegt nicht an fehlender Intelliegenz sondern eher wie schon gesagt an der Faulheit
> Mein Cousin ist sehr fleißig aber trotzdem intelliegent, aber keiner aus unserer Familie hat kein Abi oder so.
> mfg Wa1lock
> PS Irgenwie klingt das so derbe nach Selbstlob



Was du bei deiner Auflistung vergisst: Eure Familienmitglieder teilen nicht nur genetische Veranlagung, sondern vor allem auch die Sozialisation, d.h. Umfeld, Wohlstand (eng verknüpft mit Fördermöglichkeiten) und Erziehungsmaßstäbe/-methoden. Die kritische Frage ist aber eben gerade die relative Bedeutung dieser einzelnen Komponenten.
(im übrigen können auch faule Leuten aus Familien mit deutlich niedrigerem Durchschnittlichem Abschluss n gutes Abi hinlegen *sichselbstaufdieSchulterklopf*  )


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist das voellig egal ob ich intelligent bin oder nicht. Ich will nur dass beste aus meinem Leben machen, sonst nichts.

Hier ist mal meine Meinung zum allgemeinem Thema Intelligenz, ich nehme mich selbst mal als Beispiel:

Viele Leute in meinem Umkreis meinen ich waere Intelligent weil ich sehr erfolgreich in der Schule bin, bereits ein Studienplatz habe (Ich wurde geheadhunted), und mehrmals Geld fuer meine Arbeit an wissenschaftlichen Projekten bekommen habe von Sponsoren von solchen Wettbewerben (Intel). 

Ich selber habe mir aber nie wirklich Gedanken gemacht was Intelligenz ist und so weiter. Mir ist dass auch sowas von egal was fuer einen IQ ich habe und ich finde Schulnoten oder meine Erfolge haben nicht viel mit Intelligenz zu tun. Meine Projekte waren viel Fleiss, dass gleiche mit den Schulnoten. Ich glaube nicht wenn mann ein 1er Abi hat dass mann automatisch Intelligent ist. Es gibt viele Situationen wo ich sehr dumm agiere und wo ich ueberhaupt nicht gut drin bin. Daher finde ich kann mann Intelligenz nicht verallgemeinern. 

Ich finde es auch voellig Sinnlos damit zu prahlen welche Noten mann hat oder was mann bereits alles erreicht hat (hab ich in diesem Post ein wenig gemacht).

Kurz: Ich glaube jeder ist Intelligent auf seiner eigenen Art und auch gleichzeitig auf einer anderen Art Dumm.

Ich glaube mann kann Intelligenz nicht vererben nur die Talente seiner Eltern. In meinen Augen gibt es naemlich sowas wie Intelligenz gar nicht, nur Talente.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (9. Oktober 2010)

Vieleicht hift euch ja der Link.Epigenetics - Research in Germany


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Oktober 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mir ist das voellig egal ob ich intelligent bin oder nicht. Ich will nur dass beste aus meinem Leben machen, sonst nichts.
> 
> Hier ist mal meine Meinung zum allgemeinem Thema Intelligenz, ich nehme mich selbst mal als Beispiel:
> 
> ...


Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein: Sehr Intelligent gesprochen


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [..] was Denken sein soll und wie es sich äußert)


Hier meine Definition:
*Denken ist*..das bewusst werden einer Entscheidung, dazu gehört das bewusste Abwägen der Konsequenzen aus seiner eventuellen Tat. Denn es gibt durch den Denkprozess die Möglichkeit eine Tat zu unterlassen oder den Vorgang der Tat abzuwägen. Abzuwägen heisst die Tat zu verfeinern, zu verändern oder auf einen anderen Zeitpunkt zu verlegen..
Und nein viele Tiere denken nicht, denn deren Handlung die aus der Hirnleistung entspringt ist meist durch festgelegte Triebe oder Reflexe gegeben. Viele Tiere haben garnicht die Möglichkeit etwas anders machen zu können, als es der Trieb vorgiebt.





Wa1lock schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein: Sehr Intelligent gesprochen


du hättest das Zitat mal einkürzen können, sowas finde ich intelligent

Ich würde mich festlegen und behaupten, dass ein gewisses Maß an Hirnleistung vererbbar ist. So wie der Trieb vererbt wird, so auch die Hirnleistung vererbt werden kann. Oftmals kommt auch hinzu, dass die Eltern ihren beschränkten Kenntnissstand (und die Sozialeinteligenz) und damit verbundene Lehren/Wissen nur weitergeben können, sowas wirkt sich direkt auf die Intelligenz des zu Vererbenen aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hier meine Definition:
> *Denken ist*..das bewusst werden einer Entscheidung, dazu gehört das bewusste Abwägen der Konsequenzen aus seiner eventuellen Tat. Denn es gibt durch den Denkprozess die Möglichkeit eine Tat zu unterlassen oder den Vorgang der Tat abzuwägen. Abzuwägen heisst die Tat zu verfeinern, zu verändern oder auf einen anderen Zeitpunkt zu verlegen..
> Und nein viele Tiere denken nicht, denn deren Handlung die aus der Hirnleistung entspringt ist meist durch festgelegte Triebe oder Reflexe gegeben. Viele Tiere haben garnicht die Möglichkeit etwas anders machen zu können, als es der Trieb vorgiebt.



Du würdest dich wundern, wieviel unscharf die Grenze zwischen "Instinkt" und deiner Definition von "Denken" ist. Die gesamte Marketing-&Werbeindustrie (einschließlich Teilen der Medien und Politik/Public Relations) basiert darauf, dass unsere Reaktionen sehr oft nicht eine bewusste Abwägung sind. Trickbetrüger nutzen sowas ebenfalls systematisch aus.
Umgekehrt sind ach-so-Reflex-gesteuerte Tiere oft in der Lage, sich in Situationen zurecht zufinden, die so in der Natur gar nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Unterbewusstsein kann durch Marketing nicht beeinflusst werden, da es keine Mittel gibt die dies schaffen würden. Das steht auch so in jedem Buch das sich mit Marketing befasst.
Beispielhaft erläutert:
_Wie ist die Reaktion auf ein Produkt?_ Gehe da mal von mir aus: erste Frage die ich mir Stelle: "um was geht es?"  "Ist es eine bevorzugte Marke von mir?", "brauche ich das?" zum Schluss "ist das für mich erreichbar?"
Das sind Fragen die stellt man sich nicht direkt die laufen hintereinander ab. z. B. 
_zu mir selbst geflüstert:_ "Oh gucke mal ein Kombi, hem ein Ford, ist gut, könnte ich gebrauchen, das Fahrzeug ist bestimmt teuer das kann ich mir nicht Leisten..."

Ich habe nix bei den Tieren verallgemeinert. Wenn du dir schon eine Meinung gebildet hast, kannst du ja als Mod den Thread schließen.


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin grad auch mal auf das interessante Thema gestoßen.

Intelligenz würde ich (in Anlehnung an irgend eine wissenschaftliche Def., vom wem weiß ich jedoch nicht mehr) als die Fähigkeit neuartige und unbekannte Probleme auf kreative Art zu lösen bezeichnen. 

Lernen hingegen ist durch mehrmaliges Wiederholen eines gleichen oder ähnlichen Problems den Lösungsweg einzuprägen und zu verbessern.

Zur eigendlichen Frage: Intelligenz muss vererbbar sein, da keine Intelligenz (z.B. durch eine schwere geistige Behinderung) auch vererbbar ist. Allerdings gibt es dabei meist eine Anpassung an die "Norm". Wenn man z.B. den IQ betrachtet (der m.M.n. nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt aussagekräftig ist, da er sich nur auf wenige Bereiche bezieht und auch viel mit Lernen zu tun hat), so sieht man, dass der IQ sich bei einer sehr "intelligenten"/"dummen" P-Generation (Eltern) in der F1 (Kinder) und F2 (Enkel) stark an 100 ("Norm") annähert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Das "ja/nein" verrerbar ist, heißt nicht, dass auch das Ausmaß vererbbar ist. Es gibt z.B. auch genetische Defekte, die die Ausbildung oder Nutzung von Gliedmaßen beeinflussen und dann z.B. das Gehen unmöglich machen. Aber das heißt nicht, dass die sportliche Leistung genetisch vorbestimmt und unabhängig von Training ist.


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2010)

ich hab jetz mal einiges hier gelesen, und *ich* würde Intelligenz danach definieren, was einem die Natur ohne jegliche Förderung angedeiht...

sprich welche logischen Schlüsse oä kann ein ein völlig bildungsloses Gehirn vollbringen.


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

@ ruyven:
Ok, dann versuch ichs noch anders zu beschreiben:
Wenn man annimmt, dass Intelligenz das ist, was man von Geburt an hat (und das sagen fast alle Def. aus), dann muss es auch Genetisch bedingt sein, da die Gene nunmal vorgeben, wie welche Gehirnareale ausgeprägt sind/werden und die Anzahl der Nerven vorgeben (ungeachtet davon, dass sie irgendwann auch wieder absterben und neue Verknüpfungen entstehen).

@ exa:
Das Problem ist nur, dass man das niemal messen kann, da neugeborene nicht über die körperlichen Fähigkeiten verfügen um zu zeigen, was sie geistig leisten können und ältere Kinder immer irgendwie beeinflusst und gefördert wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Unmittelbar nach der Geburt hat man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine ganze Menge geistige Kapazitäten nicht. Das Hirn wächst nicht ganz ohne Grund soviel bis zur Pubertät. Die Frage ist, auf welcher Grundlage es sich bis dahin weitere Fähigkeiten aneignet - Umfeld? Training? Genetische Veranlagung?

Die meisten mit bekannten Definitionen definieren Intelligenz übrigens über die Ausprägung von Fähigkeiten ("Was kann man"), nicht über deren Ursprung ("Warum kann mans?").
Eine Definition über "angeboren" würde die Formulierung der Frage natürlich absurd werden lassen - man müsste sich dann aber genauso Fragen, ob es neben der "Intelligenz" (definiert als angeborene/genetisch bestimmte "Denkleistung") noch andere Formen der geistigen Leistungsfähigkeit gibt, die sich z.B. im Wechselspiel mit der Umwelt entwickeln, und in welchen Proportionen beide zueinander stehen. (genaugenommen nur der letzte Teil der Frage. Denn das es sie gibt, zeigt eigentlich jedes Päärchen eineiiger Zwillinge, die nicht 100%ig die gleiche Denkleistung erbringen)


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Vergleich von Neugeborenen mein ich, dass der Mensch sich ziemlich unterschiedlich entwickelt. Nur der Anfang des Lebens könnte man als Fixpunkt sehen, da die Fähigkeiten dort natürlich geringer sind aber dennoch vergleichbar sein dürften. 
Auf diese Art könnte man verschiedene Menschen vergleichen und ähnliche Paare (oder besser Gruppen) bilden, die man als Erwachsene wieder vergleicht, wodurch man feststellen könnte wie stark der Einfluss des Umfelds ist (allerdings nicht genau). Genauer wär es nur bei eineiigen Zwilligen oder Klonen, die man in unterschiedlichen Umfeldern aufwachsen lässt (was man auch schon gemacht hat) und diese später vergleicht. 
Wie groß das Verhältnis zwischen Erbeinfluss und Umwelteinfluss ist kann man nur ermitteln wenn man bei dem Versuch ein Maximum an Unterschieden feststellt, was nur durch extrem unterschiedliche Kulturkreise möglich ist, was wiederum zu Folge hätte, dass andere Probleme wie Mangelerscheinungen als mögliche Ursache zur Folge haben könnte.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2010)

Intelligenz sollte man zuerst mal messen können und dann kann man darüber reden ob diese vererbar ist oder nicht. Das was die Menschen Intelligenz nennen ist ja nicht einheitlich. Es gibt verschiedenen Intelligenzen, Sozialintelligenz, künstliche oder abstrakte usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> Mit dem Vergleich von neugeborenen mein ich, dass der Mensch sich ziemlich unterschiedlich entwickelt. Nur der Anfang des Lebens könnte man als Fixpunkt sehen, da die Fähigkeiten dort natürlich geringer sind aber dennoch vergleichbar sein dürften.
> Auf diese Art könnte man verschiedene Menschen vergleichen und ähnliche Paare (oder besser Gruppen) bilden, die man als erwachsene wieder vergleicht, wodurch man feststellen könnte wie stark der Einfluss des Umfelds ist (allerdings nicht genau). Genauer wär es nur bei eineiigen Zwilligen oder Klonen, die man in unterschiedlichen Umfeldern aufwachsen lässt (was man auch schon gemacht hat) und diese später vergleicht.



Ah, jetzt verstehe ichs.
Wenn man die Tests in regelmäßigen Abständen wiederholt (und etwaige genetische Einflüsse in Wachstumsphasen besser abschätzen zu können) wäre das sogar eine Alternative zu ethisch abzulehnenden Zwillingsversuchen.
Aber die Anforderungen an die Tests dürften nicht zu erfüllen sein 
Man bräuchte ein Testwert, der bei einem Säugling, einem Kind, einem Jugendlichen und einem Erwachsenen in exakt gleichem Maße mit der "Intelligenz" korreliert. Aber das ist eigentlich nur zu erreichen, wenn man immer den gleichen Test nimmt - was aber nicht geht.


----------



## Uter (14. Oktober 2010)

Der einzige Test, der funktionieren würde wäre die Aufzeichnung der Aktivität der verschieden Gehirnareale auf verschiedene Reize (was sich auch human gestalten lassen würde). Je nach dem welche Areale aktiv sind könnte man folgern wie weit die Person weiter über den Reiz nachdenkt. Ob das jedoch als Idikator für Intelligenz sinnvoll und gut messbar ist müsstest du besser wissen (wenn ich mich richtig erinner studierst du doch Biologie oder verwechsel ich grad was?).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2010)

Mach ich - auch wenn die Neurologie zur Hälfte in der Medizin angesiedelt ist. Aber dass man Hirnaktivität gut messen kann, kann ich bestätigen. Das Problem: Sie hat tatsächlich nicht viel mit der Leistungsfähigkeit zu tun, z.T. sogar das Gegenteil. Personen, die etwas geübt haben und gut darin sind, aktivieren einen wesentlich kleineren Teil ihres Gehirns für eine gegebene Aufgabe.


----------



## Uter (14. Oktober 2010)

Dann hab ich mich ja richtig erinnert... 

Hm schade... spontan fällt mir dann keine Möglichkeit mehr ein...


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Kernfrage bleibt: Was ist Intelligent?

Ist ein Herzchirug intelligenter als ein Fliesenleger??? 
Konnte Einstein (der gilt ja als Genie) eine Steckdose anschließen???

Ich kenne viele, die noch nichtmal richtig Kopfrechnen können, aber Handwerklich z.B. außerordentlich geschickt sind. 

Also woran wollen wir Intelligenz messen? Ich glaube, solche Aussagen sind viel zu fachbezogen. 

Ein Kind von 3 Jahren das perfekt Klavier spielen kann gilt z.B. als Wunderkind. Nur was ist, wenn er das Ohmsche Gesetz nicht kapiert. Ist es dann immer noch ein Wunderkind? 

Ich hoffe ihr wisst worauf ich hinauswill.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2010)

Mein Gott das hab ich doch gesagt Intelligez kann man nicht messen deswegen ist die Diskussion auch überflüssig. Es zb. hochbegabten Schulen die kosten Geld aber warum diese geld kosten wird dir niemand erklären können, die lernen das gleiche wie in anderen Schulen. Du kannst Intelligenz nicht einstufen ein Sonderschüler kann Intelligenter sein als jemand der Abitur oder sonstwas gemacht hat, das ist einfach so....


----------



## NCphalon (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich ja selbst mal als Beispiel nennen: Hab einen IQ von 132, sprachlich sogar 138 aber hab überhaupt keinen Plan von Mathematik. Der Witz ist, dass ich unbedingt was mit Physik oder Elektrotechnik studieren will, aber momentan siehts so aus, als würd mir mein Matheproblem auf dem Weg zur Uni das Genick brechen. Ich wär lieber "normalbegabt" und in allem mittelmäßig-gut als hochbegabt und faul^^


----------



## Black Goblin (16. Oktober 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich wär lieber "normalbegabt" und in allem mittelmäßig-gut als hochbegabt und faul^^



Hehe  *ROFL*

Selbst der intelligentest ist vor Faulheit nicht gefeit.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hey ich hab nochmal hierüber nachgedacht und denke ich würde Intelliegenz so definieren:
Intelligenz ist die Fähigkeit und die Geschwindigkeit des Menschen etwas neues aufzufassen und zu begreifen, desto schneller er etwas vollkommen neues lernen kann oder begreifen kann, desto intelligenter ist er.
mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey ich hab nochmal hierüber nachgedacht und denke ich würde Intelliegenz so definieren:
> Intelligenz ist die Fähigkeit und die Geschwindigkeit des Menschen etwas neues aufzufassen und zu begreifen, desto schneller er etwas vollkommen neues lernen kann oder begreifen kann, desto intelligenter ist er.
> mfg Wa1lock



Ja doch, das könnte ich so unterschreiben. 

Btw. frage ich mich, weshalb hier Handwerker als "mittelmäßig intelligent" immer betitelt werden  Nur weil wir nicht studiert haben? Ich frage mich da ernsthaft was wichtiger ist: Eine Sinuskurve exakt auszurechnen, oder zu wissen, bei wieviel Volt man das Zeitliche segnet 

Aber um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen: Persönlich würde ich auch dazu tendieren, das es nicht vererbbar ist. Lediglich die genetische Möglichkeit, dass das Gehirn des intelligenten Vater/der intelligenten -also die Synapsen, etc- ähnlich sind beim Kind.

Jedoch finde ich, das auch Erziehung, Umfeld und Eigenintiative maßgeblich zur Intelligenz beiträgt.


----------



## thysol (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde dass Faulheit ein Zeichen von Dummheit ist, zumindest teilweise. Mit Faulheit kommt mann naemlich nicht weiter im Leben und Leute die dass nicht blicken, nunja ich sag mal weiter nichts.

Ich glaube ausserdem nicht dass die Begabung Faul zu sein mehr auf einige als auf andere zutrifft weil aus dem faulsten Menschen der Welt kann der fleissigste werden. Umgekehrt geht dass natuerlich leider auch.

Leute die sagen, "ich bin hoch intelligent habe aber nichts gerissen wegen meiner Faulheit", da werde ich stutzig. Wenn mann intelligent ist ist mann im Normalfall auch nicht faul, oder kennt ihr etwa intelligente beruehmte Leute die faul sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man faul ist, ist man i.d.R. nicht berühmt (guck mich an  ) - das sollte als Begründung, warum es keine faulen, intelligenten, berühmten Leute gibt, ausreichen. Es gibt dagegen nachweislich eine ganze Menge berühmte Leute, an deren Intelligenz zu zweifeln ist (vor allem im Showgeschäft), die aber zumindest zu Beginn ihrer Karriere alles andere als faul waren.

So oder so muss man aber auch gucken, was als "faul" bezeichnet wird. Nach meiner Erfahrung werden alle Leute als faul bezeichnet, die nicht einen erheblichen Teil ihrer Zeit mit einem Job oder mit Maßnahmen, die ihnen einen verschaffen, verbringen. "Macht nichts produktives = faul" mag durchaus richtig sein - aber es schließt keine Intelligenz aus. Denn in aller Regel sind die Anforderungen, in Form von kontinuirlich hohem Zeitaufwand, gerade da hoch, wo keine Intelligenz verlangt wird. Personen, die sich lieber kreativ oder forschend betätigen (also das machen, was die meisten als "Genie" bezeichneten Menschen gemacht haben), müssen entweder auf einen der wenigen bezahlten Stellen in diesem Bereich hoffen, oder -wenn sie die nicht kriegen- das ganze als Hobby betreiben. Das sie "produktive Arbeit" dann als lästig oder nebensächlich behandeln, wird meist genauso als faul bezeichnet, wie Leute, die nur Party machen und schon aufgrund des Zusammenhangs zwischen Alkohol, anderen Drogen und (Hirn-)Zelltod suboptimale Chancen auf hohe Intelligenz haben.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Oktober 2010)

Durch Faulheit entsteht auch intelligenz zb. du wirst bedroht mit einer Waffe bedroht gehst die Situation aber anders an als jemand der normal in der Suitiation denkt und nimmt die Hände Hoch. Du denkst dann in der Situation anders und handelst nicht aus dem Reflex heraus... Sondern gehst das gelassener an...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

"intelligent" ist das erst, wenn dir in der Zeit eine Lösung einfällt.
Sonst ist es lahm und ggf. ungesund


----------



## WhackShit007 (25. Oktober 2010)

sehr interessanter thread zu dem ich auch mal meine meinung kund tun möchte:

es wird zuerst unterschieden in kognitive intelligenz und abstraktes denkvermögen. Beide arbeiten eng miteinander verknüpft. kognitive intelligenz ist hauptsächlich unterbewusst und simpel ausgelegt(ähnlich dem RISC-Prozessor). Außerdem ist es hauptsächlich unmittelbar situationsbezogen. Eben durch seine besondere Einfachheit ist es weniger Träge und wird hauptsächlich bei eher trivialen/alltäglichen Anwendungen genutzt. z.B.: "Ich möchte eine Banane essen(Ausgangssituation) - Die Banane schmeckt bitter(Problem) - Ich muss die Banane erst schälen(Problemlösung)". Bestimmte Tierarten sind hier dem Menschen sogar überlegen (Menschenaffe, Raben). Das abstrakte Denkvermögen allerdings ist um einiges interessanter und zeichnet den Menschen in seiner Andersheit, in Bezug zu Tieren, aus. Es werden Überlegungen angestellt und theoretisch im Gehirn durchgegangen welche so total ohne konkreten Belang oder Bezug zur Ausgangssituation sind. Nach zig solcher abstrakten Überlegungen kommen dann schließlich irgendwann eher zufällig auch Ergebnisse zu Tage welche irgendeinen direkten Nutzen haben. Diese Ergebnisse fließen dann mit in das kognitive Denken ein wo sie angewandt und benutzt werden können. Solche Denkprozesse bieten Lösungsvorschläge die einfache Situationsbezogenheit nicht bieten würde. Melanie Klein, eine Psychologin auf die sich u.a. Sigmund Freud beruft, stellte sogar die Theorie auf dass Neurosen ein Schlüssel zur Intelligenz sind. Meist sind diverse geistige Krankheiten also ein ungesundes Verhältnis von abstraktem Denkvermögen und kognitivem Denken, wobei meist dass abstrakte D. weiter ausgeprägt ist als Letzteres. Auf deutsch: Zu viele abstrakte Denkprozesse die der kognitive Part nicht umsetzen oder verarbeiten kann, finden statt oder andersrum: der kognitive Part ist verkümmert.

Als intelligent sind dann wohl Menschen zu bezeichnen bei denen die optimale Balance beider Arten vorhanden sind. Dies kann durch unterschiedlichste Faktoren geprägt werden. Die Gene spielen mMn wohl nur insofern eine Rolle wie sie in Kombination mithilfe der Eltern auch praktisch in Form von spezifischen Eigenschaften erlernt und genutzt werden können(Würde ich also falls überhaupt ausschlaggebend nur in Kombination mit Sozialisation für wichtig errachten. Also wohl eher zufällig als genetisch heranzüchtbar.). Das Umfeld spielt eine wirklich beachtliche Rolle, darunter: individuelle Aufgabenstellungen für das kognitive Denken, sprich: strenge Erziehung oder flachsige Erziehungsmaßnahmen, best. Spielzeug welches zum Denken anregt in Kombination mit dem Spieltrieb, Belohnungen für Faulheit oder Fleiß im Allgemeinen, Inspiration und versch. Einflüsse sowie diverse Andere eher äußere aber beeinflußbare Faktoren. Auf die Art Erlerntes kann dann den Grundbaustein für verwertbares abstraktes Denken liefern, weil beides immer nur in Kombination förderbar ist. Lenkrichtung dabei sind dann vor allem Charakteristika wie: Zielstrebigkeit (auch korrekter Umgang mit natürlicher Faulheit, Ausdauer(auch korrekte Verarbeitung mit emotionalem Frust), Eigener Antrieb (oder einfach nur blinder Gehorsam. Bei zu einseitiger Erziehung - führt dann zu Mangel an Kreativität dafür aber zu guter Aufnahme von rein theoretischem Wissen) u.s.w.u.s.f..

Der gesamte frühe Lebensweg(Hauptteil) plus das biologisch vorhandene Kapital(Nebenteil) sind also für das Reifen von Intelligenz ausschlaggebend. Mütterliche Liebe sowie väterliche Strenge und auch die Grundbasis welche sie für das Kind schaffen (Raum, Aufmerksamkeit, Spielzeug, u.s.w.) halte ich für wichtiger als den hingeklatschten Begriff: "Gene". Im späteren Lebensweg können sich wohlhabende Kinder deshalb besser entwickeln weil sie mehr physische Gegenstände besitzen welche zum abstrakten Denken anregen(z.B.: Konsole, Computer, sogar Fernseher, Bücher...). Ärmere Kinder sind dazu notgedrungen früher mit den Gegenbenheiten klar zu kommen und haben einfach keine Zeit relativ sinnlose abstrakte Denkprozesse durchzuführen - Die gegebenen Umstände sind schnell klar und es wird reagiert(Entwicklung geht schneller aber dafür weniger fortgeschritten). Die Gene stattdessen dafür verantwortlich zu machen halte ich sogar für leicht dekadent.

P.S.:
Den IQ-Test würde ich nicht als verlässliches Messverfahren bezeichnen weil er für das Militär entwickelt wurde also nur den praktischen Nutzen einer Menscheneinheit im Krieg wiedergibt. Logisches Denken, räumliches Denken et cetera sind also zu kategorische(Schubladen) Begriffe die nicht die tatsächliche Intelligenz wiederspiegeln die möglicherweise noch im Menschen schlummern. Ebenso sind gute Schulnoten zwar Indikator für eine große Menge an theoretischem Wissen, sagen aber nichts über Intelligenz aus(vor allem nicht in unserem Bildungssystem).

(sry ist ein bisschen lang geworden) 
Soweit von mir.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "intelligent" ist das erst, wenn dir in der Zeit eine Lösung einfällt.
> Sonst ist es lahm und ggf. ungesund



Entweder muss dir eine Lösung einfallen oder derjenige der bewaffnet ist .


----------

